
Delayed Gratification: A Slow Journalism Magazine - kqr
https://www.slow-journalism.com/
======
rhn_mk1
Is there an offline version?

I have a sudden urge to experiment with replacing all the news sources and
journals that I regularly browse online with a single, finite, regular,
curated issue.

I imagine this would prevent me from going down pointless rabbit holes, would
free my mind from the shackles of checking news at every break in whatever I'm
doing, and make it easier to resist the hell of refreshing.

~~~
ahoka
I'm a subscriber and it's quite underwhelming unfortunately. I will cancel it.
There are some nice articles in it, but most of it is very "basic".

~~~
kqr
Are you evaluating any alternatives?

------
travisporter
I get the weekly print version of the economist, although it’s only slightly
delayed gratification. Covers all the stories of the week fairly thoroughly
imo

~~~
ghaff
It boggles my mind a little bit to realize that there was a period in my life
when, barring really earth shattering news, I basically learned what
noteworthy had happened the previous week when I got my issue of Time
Magazine—possibly augmented by the network evening news if I got home in time
and wasn’t traveling.

------
bookofjoe
"History is news that stays news."—Stewart Brand

~~~
dgellow
History is news with a lag of ~20-30 years. So not that useful to learn about
current events.

~~~
dmos62
You phrased it like you're clarifying something, but parent is saying the
opposite of what you are: if a news article will stay interesting, it's
history, even if it's been published today.

------
clancy
Also in the "slow news" movement is
[https://www.tortoisemedia.com/](https://www.tortoisemedia.com/) They were the
largest journalism project ever run on kickstarter.

------
lubesGordi
There's something to be said for getting news from a source that isn't just
trying to maximize eyeballs by optimizing/tweaking headlines and clicks (click
optimization), but I'm not sure you're going to get anything much less biased.

------
tobych
I was put off by the woman in the "This is Tortoise" video telling us the
magazine is "Literally a breath of fresh air."

------
m3kw9
No sample?

~~~
kqr
Their blog has sample articles from previous issues.

